# Caught cheating = spraybombed truck



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

Rolling through the 'hood the other day.

:spineyes:


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

These girls anit loyal!..Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

No bueno


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

If he did it, he needs to pay! I love it!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

If my wife was that crazy i'd cheat too


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

If a man did this to a cheating wife's car or truck, he would catch hell. It is kinda funny though.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

It is in black and white!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Moral of the story, don't cheat on your wife and use drugs.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Get's what he deserves..should not of got caught...but looks like she can spell good.
Good for her for deflating the tire...should of been all four


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Wonder if it was worth it? Post pictures of Rosa please. LOL


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

dang this is too funny


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ain't no such thing as bad P^&^%&.....Just some is better than the others !!! Evidently....................................


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Ruthless*



fishingtwo said:


> Get's what he deserves..should not of got caught...but looks like she can spell good.
> Good for her for deflating the tire...should of been all four


Need a new windshield also..BAM....drivers and passenger side windows ..BAM BAM
And mirrors


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

who would have thought it in Port Arthur? LMFAO


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

That divorce is gonna be ugly...and expensive! Hell hath no fury on a PERSON scorned!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

The sad part is a marriage ruined and a son affected for the rest of their lives. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

No habla Ingles( un poco). Deed I ween el lotto o estoy en problemas?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Ain't no such thing as bad P^&^%&.....Just some is better than the others !!! Evidently....................................


Really? That's all you can come up with? Tell your wife that & let us know how it goes for you.....smh


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

One thing about the net people get stupid. You gotta have some kind of snap.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

How about a picture of the two women and a whataburger?..2cooler typical reply...love em.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

She has neat penmanship with her printing. Also contracted do not (don't) properly and spelled Port Arthur correctly. I'm impressed. 

I wonder how he expressed his dissatisfaction to her after seeing his truck????


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> She has neat penmanship with her printing. Also contracted do not (don't) properly and spelled Port Arthur correctly. I'm impressed.
> 
> I wonder how he expressed his dissatisfaction to her after seeing his truck????


*FOR SALE: *Nice 2002 white GMC extended cab pickup truck with personal custom paint and minor repair. Good running condition. Truck caught lot of chicks.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Think he better get as far from her, as possible!!!!!!!!!:an4:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TranTheMan said:


> It is in black and white!


Rosa Alonso sounds Meskin...Not black or white. hwell:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

If this is all that happened he was fortunate. It is sad for the wife and child.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What street was this on? Need to go check it out.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

window breakage looks to match a baseball bat


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

JFolm said:


> What street was this on? Need to go check it out.


It was in Beaumont. 
Can't say anything else, you might be Rosa Alonso's husband!

:slimer:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

OOPS ! Got caught ~!~


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JFolm said:


> What street was this on? Need to go check it out.


You just got married & already hunting strange.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I can't tell.... Is that krylon or rustoleum?


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Busted!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's just a Cheby  Nothin' too see here.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Should've took a Louisville slugger to both headlights.  Maybe next time, he'll think before he cheats.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

That's funny sheet their!!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Homeboy got the troweling machine in the back of his truck too!!!!! He shoulda kept his head down and arse up workin on finishing concrete rather than the other!!!!! Jus sayin!!.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!


X1000 :hairout::hairout:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

HydraSports said:


> Homeboy got the troweling machine in the back of his truck too!!!!! He shoulda kept his head down and arse up workin on finishing concrete rather than the other!!!!! Jus sayin!!.


He must have been a lot of "rain outs". The beer bottles under the truck are a sure sign of a high class operation.


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

I'm startin' to wonder if there's anything on the tailgate?

t


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mont said:


> He must have been a lot of "rain outs". The beer bottles under the truck are a sure sign of a high class operation.


That is true, but you can't for sure blame that one on ol homeboy. The beer bottles coulda belonged to that crazy arse woman who whopped the heck outta his truck.:cloud:

But it could just be a sign of high class too!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

something tells me she had this song on loop lol


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

nothing worse than a liar, a thief, or a cheater. He's very fortunate that's all he got...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Look at the bright side...She missed the passenger extended cab window.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You just got married & already hunting strange.


I just wanted to tell my side chick congrats!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder if the first thing he did was change that left rear flat tire?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I wonder if the first thing he did was change that left rear flat tire?


 I bet it was run out side and say OH F---, and then get locked out!:rotfl:
If he ever got inside!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Play with fire and you just might get burned. Oh well.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

that is funny right there, if I knew where this house was I would drive by once a week, this isn't the end you know, she is a tad bit upset. 

Too bad we don't know where Rosa Alonso lives, there might be another version on her car.. 

Keep us posted on the new events that take place, I would bet money it isn't over yet. More tagging to come.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

She has good can contol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Jose and Jose. B got a problem !


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Homeboy got the troweling machine in the back of his truck too!!!!! He shoulda kept his head down and arse up workin on finishing concrete rather than the other!!!!! Jus sayin!!.


 It's not 007's truck!


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I can assure you this is just the beginning. They all turn crazy when this starts.


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

Drove by to check out the tailgate yesterday eve, truck wasn't there.

hwell:


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Reminds me of one of my ex's, ccrraazzzzzy!!!! God rest her soul.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

She is nuttier than a port-a-potty at a peanut festival.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I bet he is still hiding from her. Probably over at Rosa's


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Trueno said:


> Drove by to check out the tailgate yesterday eve, truck wasn't there.
> 
> hwell:


I assumed that was Rosa Alonsa's house and his wife did the spray painting. Maybe I was wrong. Maybe the truck was at his house and Rosa was the artist. Either way, should have checked the weekly rate motels for his truck, that's probably where he's staying regardless of whose house the truck was sitting at in that picture.


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

Spirit said:


> should have checked the weekly rate motels for his truck,


It would be absolutely hilarious to see 5-6 trucks at the NoTell Motel done up like his. Probably a lil awkward if 2-3 of em had ROSA's name on em LOL!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There is a song to be had here:

â™ªâ™«"Out in the East Texas town of Port Arthur...
I had an affair with a Mexican girl...
nighttime would find me at Rosa Alonso's
don't tell my wife or baseball bats she will hurl.. :slimer:


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> There is a song to be had here:
> 
> â™ªâ™«"Out in the East Texas town of Port Arthur...
> I had an affair with a Mexican girl...
> ...


Release the hounds!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> There is a song to be had here:
> 
> â™ªâ™«"Out in the East Texas town of Port Arthur...
> I had an affair with a Mexican girl...
> ...


 GREAT!

There are endless verses to be added by the 2-Cool song writers.


----------

